# Portsmouth activities for dogs



## ajrimmer (Aug 11, 2013)

I live in Portsmouth, Hampshire, and use to do agility with my dog, we both loved it, but stopped going as I didn't like the way we were being treated (more so my dog), does anyone know any other agilities, that aren't courses, or that want payment before hand.

Also does anyone know any other activities, I have been looking into flyball and caniX so if anyone knows anything in the Portsmouth area that would be great.

I have had a look online but thought I would ask here as well 

Thanks for any information


----------

